# What was the factory underbody color for a 70 GTO?



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys,

I'm in the process of cleaning off the underbody of my 70 GTO. The motor, tranny, and rear have all been leaking for years and the underbody is caked with crud. I'm finally rebuilding all three and want to clean the underbody and paint it prior to reinstalling everything. I'm assuming the underbody of these cars were all painted during assembly. Mine appears unmolested other than age and is painted black underneath all the crud. Can anyone tell me what the factory underbody paint was for these cars typically? It is clearly black and doesn't appear to have any factory undercoating but I'm wondering what shade of black. Flat or semi-flat? Chassis black? Was the frame and underbody painted the same color typically? Thanks for your assistance. 

Mike


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

60 degree gloss black

https://www.gtoforum.com/f186/chassis-paint-26896/#post225267


----------

